# All in One



## Cordane

Four future Mummas and I'm wondering why on earth I paired up 4.. :lol:

*AppleCheeks Junior*
A/a B/b cch/c P/p s/s









Paired with :
*Mystical Haven Ruby*
a/a B/b C/ch p/p s/s
















and

*Blackberri Perignon Rose*
a/a b/b C/* p/p S/*
















----

*AppleCheeks Bentley*
a/a B/* C/* P/* s/s









Paired with :
*AppleCheeks Nephelie*
a/a B/* C/* P/* s/s
















and

*Blackberri Nox*


----------



## FeralWolf

So many cuties!!


----------



## athiena14

can't wait to see the babes


----------



## Hexagram

I want updates on all those little cuties.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

They're all very lovely.


----------



## YourSoJelly

Your third doe has a heart in her side!!! That's totally adorable!


----------



## NikiP

Nephelie is striking!


----------



## Cordane

Perignon Rose gave birth to a lovely litter of 8 today! (It's also my Grandads birthday today) Though sadly, Mum disposed of one before I found them.
2 does and 5 bucks  I really should hope for bucks more often, might get more girls that way!


----------



## athiena14

happy b-day to your grandpa  I'm sorry you didn't get as many does as you wanted


----------



## Seafolly

Always buck heavy. :/ But at least you know they'll be gorgeous!


----------



## Cordane

An update already.. While it is a sad update, I suppose it could have been worse - one of the babies has vanished. Started with 8, down to 6 already.
At least it was a buck and not a doe.


----------



## NikiP

Darn  Fingers crossed that's all she decides to help with!


----------



## Cordane

NikiP said:


> Darn  Fingers crossed that's all she decides to help with!


If only that was the case. I went to check on them today and there is only 3 BUCKS! :evil: 









In some good news, Nox gave birth to a litter of 10 today. 6 girls (3 pink eyes, 3 dark eyes) and 4 boys (1 pink eye, 3 dark eyes)


----------



## athiena14

I'm sorry about the first litter... but congrats on the second. That's a lot of babes


----------



## Cordane

Pigment and more babies!

Perignons Litter : All Bucks









Noxs Litter : Doe, Doe, Doe, Doe, Buck, Buck, Doe









And Ruby! She had a litter of 13 (3 bucks, 10 does) today but I have reduced numbers because the birth seemed to take it's toll on her.


----------



## Cordane

Fuzz and such! Yay! I swear, the world really doesn't want me to have self mice born here often.. Heh.
Perignons litter have turned out to be all pied mice - the two "self" black bucks have turned out to have belly spots!























Noxs litter consists of two PEW girls, two pied black girls, one self black doe, one self black buck and one pied black buck who has the tiniest head spot!









Ruby's litter I think has two pied agouti girls, two pied agouti girls, a pied dilute agouti girl and a pied Himalayan girl.


----------



## Trixie's Mice

They are so cute! I love pied, lol. I would rather have pied then self. Last litter I had was 3 pied and 5 self... I was hoping for more, but otherwise that litter turned out PERFECT in number, genders, and markings. That was the 2 bucks, 6 does litter. Lovely litters Cordane!


----------



## Cordane

Trixie's Mice said:


> They are so cute! I love pied, lol. I would rather have pied then self. Last litter I had was 3 pied and 5 self... I was hoping for more, but otherwise that litter turned out PERFECT in number, genders, and markings. That was the 2 bucks, 6 does litter. Lovely litters Cordane!


Really? I'd rather selfs than pied, at least for a little while. A break from pied blacks would be nice. In the litters born this year from my own mice, I have had 20 pied blacks out of.. 31 babies. Out of the 11 that weren't pied blacks, 5 of those were known pieds, 2 were pew so could be pieds.

It doesn't end!
Though despite my growing dislike of seeing pied blacks in my litters, there are still a few that I really like the patterns of.


----------



## NikiP

So cute! Love seeing the clean lines on darker pieds before the hair comes in.

Personally I like a little of both


----------



## Trixie's Mice

That's funny, My goals in color is pied, mainly. Then I'll breed a few selfs here and there.


----------



## athiena14

such cute babies


----------



## andypandy29us

what a shame you are the other side of the planet as Im trying to breed pied and tris and I keep getting self's ... not that I mind too much as they are all gorgeous


----------



## Cordane

An updated bunch of pictures of their markings :









I had two in Noxs litter which for a while were believed to be pew because up until a few days ago, they were white! Though they have since gained pigment here and there and are looking like they will be champagnes 









And some of the babies have opened their eyes. All of the boys from Perignons litter and just a few from Noxs litter :


----------



## Trixie's Mice

They are so cute! You have such a big variety, right now my babies look just like yours, same colors. Adorable, I love a pile of baby mice in a hand.


----------



## NikiP

Is the one in the top left hand corner two toned or is it just the lighting? Really interesting if it's not the lighting.


----------



## Cordane

Sadly, just the lighting. In person, he is black but every picture I take shows him as two-toned..


----------



## Cordane




----------



## andypandy29us

loving the stripy one


----------



## PPVallhunds

I realy like 7, 8, and 13


----------

